# Hello



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.


You used to know “what” here?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

The lifers


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

I don’t remember you. 
But I started posting less and less around 2013.


----------



## westwall (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.






Yup.  Welcome back.  Parole or probation?


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> The lifers



Wasn't a lifer then. But I am now. Welcome back legend.  

Still reading those epic mod squabbles in the archives..


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.
> ...


Me? I am an angel. 

I won’t be probably staying. Life is too crazy at the moment. But I thought of all of you today, and thought I would say hello.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The lifers
> ...


Oh! God! Lol 
Who was it with again? 

I wonder if right wingers on here will ever know how much I defended them against bannings and what not.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The lifers
> ...


And how am I legend? Lol 

Oh! Wait...


----------



## westwall (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...






We never spill the beans.  You should know that!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I do. Lol 

I remember so many were not happy I was made mod. And I didn’t want this place to change. Lol


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey LuLu! Been fun chatting! Come around more Luissa


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

Can you still use an app for this place?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

I am rarely on my computer at home. I am on them all day at work.


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> Can you still use an app for this place?




You mean like TaT?


----------



## westwall (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> Can you still use an app for this place?






Yep.  I have it on my Samsung right now.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

It’s still tapatalk or whatever?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

I used to mod on that when I worked nights. Lol


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> It’s still tapatalk or whatever?




Yes


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Same deal different times. There's just a lot of archived "history" in the Mod room that makes interesting reading. You have a LEGACY !!! And sure -- they never appreciate how much debate goes into decisions and how "fair" it actually is. 

But I will say. It appears to have more combative in the past than it is now backstage. The Gunny days read like a Wild West novel...     Betcha didn't think that crap would live forever -- but it does...


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Does anyone ever talk to Gunny? God, he was crazy at the end. I wonder if he is still alive.


----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




He is alive, and I know where. PM coming.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I am rarely on my computer at home. I am on them all day at work.



Same here. But I'm self-employed and USMB is my "break room". I don't have all that juicy office gossip and comradery.  I DO refuse to do other social media tho. And none of my banking/bills are online because I'm surrounded screens all day..


----------



## westwall (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> It’s still tapatalk or whatever?






Yes.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am rarely on my computer at home. I am on them all day at work.
> ...


I feel you. I am also surrounded by screens. I deal with Medicare. Ugh


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Kat is the appointed historian and social organizer. She's "linked in" beyond belief.. Can bring folks back that have been missing for a decade or more.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Art 15 and I were texting about this place tonight, and I had to come back and check it out. 
I met Jillian in NYC in 2016 actually. That was awesome.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Risky business meeting up with message board folks.     But honestly, when I've done it -- it's been fabulous. Used to be on a board for my Florida hometown paper. Met with that group about twice a year when I visited. 

When they say folks aren't the same as they are on-line --- they''ve never TRIED it.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Yeah, I figured I was safe with Jillian. We had been Facebook friends for awhile. So I knew she was real. Lol 
But yeah, I am sure it can be interesting. We just had drinks at a cool place in Brooklyn.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 7, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I don’t remember you.
> But I started posting less and less around 2013.



Well I remember you 

.... I think....

  j/k  LTNS


----------



## Luissa (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


>



Oh man. You just put up an Avie pic. I think we've hooked you..


----------



## Luissa (Aug 8, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I downloaded the app, and I realized I still had the Seahawks going to the White House pic. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luissa (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I might check in some. 
But it has been a crazy summer. I am trying to get myself put back together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I wonder if right wingers on here will ever know how much I defended them against bannings and what not.



May God bless  your soul... Hopefully some of those right wingers are still around...


----------



## Luissa (Aug 8, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if right wingers on here will ever know how much I defended them against bannings and what not.
> ...



Not sure. 
I pretty much didn’t think anyone should get banned unless you mentioned children. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Care4all (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.


Hi Luissa!

WELCOME BACK!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.


Did you bring a Red Cross care basket to drop off?  We toss them into the Politics forum (the pit) and watch the rabid jackals tear each other apart over the contents.  Quite entertaining.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.
> ...



Lol i bet. 
I can imagine this place is as bad as it ever was with Trump in office. Even worse than the 2010 midterms. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Good to see you, it appears you're doing okay albeit busy.  That's a good thing I guess.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Mostly good.  
My son’s father passed away in May, that has been hard for us all. 
But I have a job I love now, that has normal hours, with Holidays off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2018)

Luissa said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 8, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thank you! My son has a lot of support. 
But it hit me harder than I thought it would. We hadn’t been anything in over ten years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## saveliberty (Aug 9, 2018)

I seem to remember a different avie around St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 9, 2018)

i wish you only the best and so glad to see you if only for a brief moment


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 10, 2018)

Do you remember me? I'm that really cool person that everybody loves.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 10, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I seem to remember a different avie around St. Patrick's Day.



I forgot about that. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luissa (Aug 10, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> i wish you only the best and so glad to see you if only for a brief moment



You too!! Hope all is well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I saw what you did there...

Busted...

...


----------



## Coyote (Aug 12, 2018)

Luissa said:


> The lifers


Good to see you again!


----------



## Darkman00 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello ...... "*Is it me you're looking for?* ......" 

​


----------



## Luissa (Aug 16, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The lifers
> ...



You too!! How have you been? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote (Aug 16, 2018)

Luissa said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Surviving in the madhouse that’s life these days


----------



## froggy (Aug 16, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.


Hello Luissa, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 20, 2018)

Luissa said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone I used to know here. Hope you are good.




Oh God,  not you again...  

JJK,  you're one of the good ones.  Welcome back.


----------



## petersarkort (Aug 23, 2018)

hello


----------



## jillian (Aug 26, 2018)

Luissa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


The awesomeat. ❤️❤️❤️❤️

Glad to see you!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2018)

Luissa said:


> The lifers




Not quite a lifer, although sometimes it feels that way.

Howdy!  and welcome back.


----------

